# Guess the weight!



## OGKushman (Apr 5, 2011)

Guess the weight of the nug after it is has been trimmed, dried, and cured.

Biggest top of a SFV OG in week; 9 ready to cut. Answer in a week!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 5, 2011)

Not enough to fill my pipe


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 5, 2011)

lol comon at least guess. Im saying 25grams


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 5, 2011)

18.1g  :48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 5, 2011)

23.7 grams

click on my last post


----------



## v35b (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm going 12g.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 5, 2011)

i did i did ....


v35b ur way under guessing! this is my biggest solid nug to date :hubba:


----------



## 420_Osborn (Apr 6, 2011)

24 grams!!


----------



## mr. b (Apr 6, 2011)

with no reference to size, i'm going 13.5g


----------



## Jericho (Apr 6, 2011)

Do we win the nug if we get it right?  

26 grams I say, I will be optimistic


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 6, 2011)

You win 1009 Epoints and an internet grower of the year award. Plus winner chooses that i either dance like a chicken around a sombrero while chanting mP.Com 4lyfe like a drunken oompa loompa; or, a years supply of grade A mojo cream :hubba:



*entries must be within .2 grams


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 6, 2011)

and every player gets a naked pic of hick sent to PM :hubba:


----------



## Roddy (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm out....... lmao

Nice bud! My biggest so far was 1oz dry, so I'm going to say 27gr


----------



## Hick (Apr 6, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> and every player gets a naked pic of hick sent to PM :hubba:



......_"autographed"_.........


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 6, 2011)

22.7


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 6, 2011)

im saying 18g aswell but thats only if it bone dry it could be annyway from 15g to 35g depending on how you like it 
how do you like it OG ?


----------



## Growdude (Apr 6, 2011)

We need some perspetive in the picture or there is no way to tell.

Might be zoomed in on a popcorn bud.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, we need something to scale it please.


----------



## johnnybuds (Apr 6, 2011)

20g


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey kushman,  I'm going to go with 19.4 grams.....and my answer is the correct one IF you let me dry out that bud.  I guarantee I will get it to 19.4 grams 

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 6, 2011)

Growdude said:
			
		

> We need some perspetive in the picture or there is no way to tell.
> 
> Might be zoomed in on a popcorn bud.


 
I wish my popcorn buds had calyxes that big!  But I do know what you mean.  When I put pics of my plants in my journal I like to put an empty 2-liter soda bottle or something else in the pic to give it "scale".

-SSF-


----------



## Locked (Apr 6, 2011)

16.666787656


Give or take a .00000006


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 6, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> 16.666787656


 
I'm sorry Bob Barker I missed the last bid, what was it?  16.666787656?  Ok then, my bid on the showcase showdown is 16.666787657.  Kind of leaves you with a pretty small window huh Hammy 

-SSF-


----------



## Locked (Apr 6, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> I'm sorry Bob Barker I missed the last bid, what was it?  16.666787656?  Ok then, my bid on the showcase showdown is 16.666787657.  Kind of leaves you with a pretty small window huh Hammy
> 
> -SSF-




I can't seem to find the middle finger icon........ :doh:


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 6, 2011)

ur lucky...i havnt cut it yet...im waitin. like a chateu 1962 it needs to age just right. 

:fly:





			
				SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> I wish my popcorn buds had calyxes that big!  But I do know what you mean.  When I put pics of my plants in my journal I like to put an empty 2-liter soda bottle or something else in the pic to give it "scale".
> 
> -SSF-


Done and Done...:rofl:


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 7, 2011)

i will change to 0.3g haha joke 21g


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 7, 2011)

ok, then, thanks...my bet is 24 g dried.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 7, 2011)

OK, here's one from last night's harvest, hope you don't mind my jumping in....


 Jar is a qt, pics are regular 8"x11"....what's my weight?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 7, 2011)

That is really pretty Roddy. I guess 35g


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 7, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I can't seem to find the middle finger icon........ :doh:


 
LOL! :rofl:


----------



## doncapo (Apr 8, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Guess the weight of the nug after it is has been trimmed, dried, and cured.
> 
> Biggest top of a SFV OG in week; 9 ready to cut. Answer in a week!


 
Very nice.  I grew that strain indoors a few years back and it is by far my favorite to smoke.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Apr 8, 2011)

14gms
i win
T4


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 9, 2011)

few more days till dry!


----------



## Mountain209man (Apr 9, 2011)

i say 19.3


----------



## niteshft (Apr 9, 2011)

I say 29.5 grams


----------



## Growdude (Apr 9, 2011)

I say 35 grams.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 10, 2011)

And The WINNER IS......















OZZYDIODUDE!!!!! 


bravo bravo  i will leave you a stash. to get it: you must look under the boardwalk buried in the sand; there is a whistle, blow it and the third seagull that crows at dawn will point you the way
:fly:


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 10, 2011)

sorry forthe cruddy pics. its dark and im tired only thing i got is cell phone


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 10, 2011)

:woohoo:25 yrs of trimming buds finally pays off:yay:


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 11, 2011)

:rofl: congrats. some of us were nearly spot on. im sure it could lose some h2o and im sure itd also smoke wetter then it is now...so good job bro!


----------



## Roddy (Apr 11, 2011)

Mine was a touch smaller at 19gr....


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

half oz


----------

